# ungewöhnliche Fänge



## schuppensammler (20. November 2017)

Schreibt doch mal was ihr so ungewöhnliches gefangen habt. Sei es Müll, nicht-heimische Fische oder Munition. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

"Mann" merkt es wird wieder Winter!


----------



## schuppensammler (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

richtig, man(n) muss sich ja irgendwie übers anglerische Winterloch bringen


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Winterloch gibt dat nich.

 Peitsche raus und los ans Wasser.

 Platte, Zander und Quappe gehen fast immer.


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Beim Angeln am Rhein in Köln vor der Steinschüttung im Uferbereich eine große Grante gesehen, Polizei angerufen, 2 Beamte kamen und begutachteten meinen Fund.
Während einer mit mir redete, holte der andere das Teil aus dem Wasser und legte es in Kofferraum des Polizeiautos.
Der andere ganz entsetzt:
"Ist mein Kollege verrückt geworden? Mit dem fahre ich nicht mit".
Stiegen aber doch beide ein und brachten das Teil weg.
Sicher ziemlich leichtsinnig, denn dafür gibt es doch einen Sprengmittelräumdienst.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## geomas (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Hatte dieses Jahr nichts wirklich ungewöhnliches, ne alte Aalschnur und ein Barsch der außen am Kopf (nicht im Maul) mit einem kleinen Goldhaken (ohne Schnur dran) gepiercet war.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Von diesem Jahr war ja nicht die Rede....

Ich hätte einen zitronengelben Aal 77 cm im Angebot.:m

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=17937&c=227


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

ja Du meine Sche.......

Den haste NICHT angemalt????


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja Du meine Sche.......
> 
> Den haste NICHT angemalt????



Nö, alles echt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Gelbaal vom Feinsten.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mit sowas kann ich leider nicht dienen. Hab bisher nur Tüten und so als außergewöhnlichen Beifang zu verbuchen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Hier habe ich zu dem Erlebnis auch etwas geschrieben:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?20863-Angeln-am-06-08-2014-in-HH-Elbe


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Muss man sich einloggen......#t


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Muss man sich einloggen......#t



Stimmt, Shit...

 ich kopier den Text mal hier rein:



> Angeln am 06.08.2014 in HH, Elbe
> Gestern war ich mal wieder relativ kurzentschlossen in Hamburg. Ich wollte doch mal schauen, ob sich das mit den Aalfängen wieder eingependelt hat.
> 
> Ich war um ca. 06:20 Uhr angekommen und haben dann zügig ausgepackt.
> ...


​


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Coole Geschichte. Petri zum gelben Kampfaal!:m

Son Teil würd ich auch gern mal sehen oder besser noch angeln. Genau so wie ne Goldschleie.......#c


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Super Geschichte.Danke ,so einen gelben Aal habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Da ist schon einiges an Müll zusammengekommen...

...eine hellblaue Badesandale, links in Gr. 36
...einen Topfdeckel, genau am Henkel gehakt - fulminanter Drill!
...ein ordentliches Stück Ingwerwurzel auf 63°40'N, treibend.
...eine etwas korrodierte Pilkrolle.
...und im Laufe der Jahre einige Festmeter Holz und viel Quadratmeter Plastik


----------



## Kochtopf (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Plastik wohl eher Kubikmeter wenn man sich mal anschaut was alles im Wasser schwimmt... Mein liebster beifang war ein Kong Stick - ein Hundespielzeug aus buntem Kunststoff, dass auf dem ersten Blick wie ein Sexspielzeug aussieht. Fangort war der Rhein bei Niederkassel, Stromabwärts von Köln hätte ich es wohl nicht rausgefischt  (wer weiss schliesslich wo es schon war 
Auch wenn wir an dem WE schlecht gefangen haben war es schön, wenigstens einem Familienmitglied was schönes mitzubringen


----------



## Ukel (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Soso, und welches Familienmitglied hat sich nun darüber gefreut? |kopfkrat|bigeyes:m


----------



## Kaligator (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Der ungewöhnlichsten Fang den ich dieses Jahr hatte, war ein Biber der in meine Montage geschwommen war.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



Ukel schrieb:


> Soso, und welches Familienmitglied hat sich nun darüber gefreut? |kopfkrat|bigeyes:m



Unser erstes Kind  - das mit Fell (hat sie von ihrer Mutter)


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Vor ca. 20 Jahren beim Pilken im Kleinen Belt vom eigenen Boot aus hat mein Freund einen Hänger.
Ich mir Handschuhe angezogen und beherzt in die; Gott sei Dank; geflochtene Schnur gegriffen und unter Einsatz all meiner Kräfte etwas Schweres an die Oberfläche geholt.
Es war ein recht großes Stück eines Fischernetzes besetzt mit Muscheln und allerlei Steinen.
Es war kein Stellnetz sondern ein zerschnittenes und bedenkenlos im Meer versenktes Stück Zugnetz, geschätzt so ca. 40-50 kg schwer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Na so einen Netzfisch mit 25 kg hab ich in Norwegen mal aus 140 m bis zu Ende ausgedrillt.... was ne Sche....
Auch einen Eimer hatte ich schon, am angebrachte Strick erwischt und gelandet. Als ich ihn auschütten wollte waren da noch 15 frische Garnelen drin. Also per Dropshot die süßen angeboten und auf jede einen  Barsch zwischen 28 und 40 gefangen.
So lasse ich mir die Hafenentrümpelung jedenfalls gefallen.


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

In Norwegen hab ich mal 2 Oktopusse auf Makrelenfetzen gefangen. Eine leere Maisdose hab ich genau in der Lasche gefangen.
 Kuriosester Fang in meinen Augen war beim Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch eine 2,10 Meter lange, 350 Gramm schwere Telerute, an der ich (nach der Landung des Prachtexemplars einer Angelrute) den daran hängenden 6 Pfund Karpfen noch sicher ausdrillen konnte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Ungewöhnlich bisher:

- einen komplett gelben Aal gefangen
- Stein mit Muscheln
- Kleidung
- Fahrrad
- Ente
- Seespinne

War sicher noch mehr, fällt mir nur gerade nicht ein


----------



## wakko (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Ich habe mal beim Nachtangeln einen ausgewachsenen Schwan an der Angel gehabt, der mir in die Schnurr geschwommen ist. Als ich den im Schein der Taschenlampe gesehen habe, fing das Viech auch noch an, mich anzufauchen. Ich konnte den dann aber irgendwie von der Schnurr befreien und er ist dann friedlich weggeschwommen...


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

nach dem ich vor einigen Jahren einen riesigen Schlüpfer Marke "Liebestöter" gedrillt habe ,war es in diesem Jahr ein bestimmt mal sehr schöner BH ,blau mit Doppelträger und Rosenapplikationen zu denen sich nun Schnecken und Dreikantmuscheln gesellt hatten .


----------



## Surf (20. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Gebrauchter Pariser (Pink) , mit Noppen. Lang lebe der Rhein bei Köln.  Non- Contact- Release mit Schere.


----------



## Raubfisch3000 (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Etwas ganz ähnliches wie Hecht99 ist mir letztes Jahr ebenfalls passiert.
Beim Spinnfischen mit KöFi verfing sich plötzlich ein größerer Ast in einem der Drillinge.
Als ich ihn ans Ufer gekurbelt hatte erwies sich dieser jedoch als nagelneue feederrute. Der Fisch der sie versenkt hatte, ein gut genährter Satzkarpfen, hing auch noch.
Eigentlich war ich überglücklich über meine neue Gerte, ein paar Tage später sprach mich allerdings ein arg verzweifelter Kollege am selben Gewässer an, ob ich nicht eine herrenlose Rute gefunden hätte.
Ich verhandelte noch ein wenig mit ihm und schließlich fand die Angel gegen ein paar halbe Bier wieder zu ihrem Besitzer zurück.
Der Karpfen kam im übrigen ebenfalls glimpflich davon.
Weil mir die Rüssler nicht sonderlich schmecken durfte er wieder zurück in sein Element.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Hatte mal beim Spinnfischen im RMD-Kanal ein Seil am Blinker, daß ich noch mit den Fingerspitzen zu fassen bekam.Rausgezogen-am anderen Ende ein
Autoreifen.Nach ein paar weiteren Würfen plätscherte es hinter mir im Reifen.
Aal 88cm.Erster und wahrscheinlich letzter beim Spinnen.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## u-see fischer (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Meinen größten Hecht.

 Beim Karpfenangeln mit Boilies zur Köderkontrolle die Montage eingeholt. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (Hänger) gab dieser jedoch nach und ließ sich so langsam ranpumpen. Hänger entpuppte sich dann als leider schon länger toten Hecht, Haken saß genau im Unterkiefer. Aufgrund der Geruchssituation habe ich den Hecht nicht vermessen und schon gar nicht gewogen.


----------



## zokker (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Meinen größten Hecht.
> 
> Beim Karpfenangeln mit Boilies zur Köderkontrolle die Montage eingeholt. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (Hänger) gab dieser jedoch nach und ließ sich so langsam ranpumpen. Hänger entpuppte sich dann als leider schon länger toten Hecht, Haken saß genau im Unterkiefer. Aufgrund der Geruchssituation habe ich den Hecht nicht vermessen und schon gar nicht gewogen.


Das kann schon mal passieren, wenn man zu langsam drillt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Ich hatte mal nen vollgesogenen Schlafsack am Zandergerät, der sich bei Hochwasser im "Drill" so benahm wie ein müder, aber großer Waller (inkl. leichter "Schnurabzug" in der Strömung und "auf Boden legen")..

Konnte ihn auch sehen als 2m - Schatten unter der Wasserobeffläche im trüben Hochwasser, als er mal "hochgewirbelt" wurde...

Adrenalin bis zum Anschlag (damals hatt ich noch keinen der Größe gefangen)...

Und dann (nach "Landung") Fluchen bis zum Anschlag...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Hallo,

nicht spektkulär, aber doch höchst bemerkenswert:
ich fischte bei mittlerer Trübung einen tiefen Zug mit einem Streamer aus, bekam dann einen Hänger und riss ab. Also, neues Vorfach dran mit neuem Streamer und wieder rein in den Zug. Nach ein paar Würfen bekam ich wieder einen Hänger, kam los und an dem neuen Streamer hing der vorher abgerissene. Ich freute mich natürlich über die Errettung des Streamers, war aber doch sehr überrascht von der ganzen Sache, denn das war ein großer und langer Zug und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sowas passiert ist schon sehr sehr klein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Vielleicht kann ich mir bald C&A Einkauf sparen


----------



## bw1 (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Erstaunliche Sachen sind hier zu lesen. Ich hätte auch noch was beizutragen:

 Eine Güster mit zwei Rückenflossen, und zwar parallel nebeneinander.

 Ein respektabler alter Staubsauger als Beifang beim Spinnfischen. Den habe ich interessehalber sogar gewogen (16 Pfund).

 Eine Karpfendublette: zwei Spiegler von 20 und 16 Pfund, von denen einer am Haken saß und der andere ein paar Meter davor in die Hauptschnur eingewickelt war. Der Drill war sehr ungewöhnlich, aber kurz, da sich beide Fische bei ihren Bemühungen eher gegenseitig behindert hatten.

 Alles ist schon länger her; Bilder gibt es leider nur vom Staubsauger (nicht vorzeigenswert).


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

kapitaler Staubsauger . hat was ;-)))


----------



## feederbrassen (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Der ungewöhnlichste Fang war ein 
Reiher


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht spektkulär, aber doch höchst bemerkenswert:
> ich fischte bei mittlerer Trübung einen tiefen Zug mit einem Streamer aus, bekam dann einen Hänger und riss ab. Also, neues Vorfach dran mit neuem Streamer und wieder rein in den Zug. Nach ein paar Würfen bekam ich wieder einen Hänger, kam los und an dem neuen Streamer hing der vorher abgerissene. Ich freute mich natürlich über die Errettung des Streamers, war aber doch sehr überrascht von der ganzen Sache, denn das war ein großer und langer Zug und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sowas passiert ist schon sehr sehr klein.
> ...


Ähnliches ist mir am Rhein mit einem Wobbler passiert. Es lag allerdings ein Woche zwischen Verlust und Wiederfang.
Gefreut hab ich mich dennoch.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Ein Fahrrad bei dem das Licht noch an war!!|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Da fällt mir noch was ein. In diesem Jahr war ich am Vereinsteich u.a. mit Köfi angeln. Beim Auswerfen habe ich verpennt den Bügel zu öffnen und der Köfi flog ohne Haken usw ins Wasser. Einige Würfe später habe ich genau diesen Köfi mit meiner Zweitrute gehakt und an Land gezogen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sicher wie ein 6er im Lotto...


----------



## pennfanatic (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich mir bald C&A Einkauf sparen



Der hut schaut doch noch gut aus ......


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Bei mir gab's ein Polizeipferd, selbstverständlich ohne Polizisten!

War komplett eingezäumt, trieb wohl schon länger in einer Kehrströmung an der Mündung des Rheinhafens meiner Wahl und roch ausgesprochen streng... 













































...und dann klingelte mein Wecker! :vik:


----------



## Sport_fischer (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren beim Spinfischen einen Hänger. dieser erwies sich als großer Ast, den ich mit der geflochtenen landen konnte.
Bei näherer Untersuchung erwies er sich als Ködergrab, es hingen diverse Spinköder dran, viele in gutem Zustand.


----------



## MikeHawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Obwohl nun auch schon sehr lange angel, halten sich meine ungewöhnlichen Erlebnisse in Grenzen.

 - eine Langleine (3mm Wäscheleine) mit 10 Stk. min. 6/0er Haken. Als Beschwerung waren unten 5 Kölsch flaschen und als Auftriebskörper oben eine Colaflasche befestigt... 

 - Ein 75er Hecht der sich den Barsch an der Springerfliege schnappte und selber knapp an der Lippe hängen blieb

 - Div. Puffforellen die mit ihren aus dem Maul hängenden Schnüren bei mir hängen blieben

 - Obwohl ich schon immer viel am Rhein geangelt habe, aber Jahre lang nie einen Zander fing, kam mein erster Zander dann auf 2 Maden in einem Forellenpuff...wohl auch eher ungewöhnlich 

 - 10 Rotfedern von denen die kleinsten 1kg waren an einem Forellenteich in Dänemark....Die haben ausschließlich! auf Köderfisch gebissen

 - Eines Nachts am Rhein saß ich in meinem Stuhl und konnte beobachten wie durch den Sog eines Schiffes einige kleinfische am Ufer liegen bleiben. Ich schnell hin und mir eine Ukel geschnappt. Angeködert...paar Minuten Später fange ich darauf eine 3kg schwere Silberblanke Regenbogenforelle....um 1 Uhr Nachts..

Beste Grüße


----------



## jochen68 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

... da erinnere ich mich noch genau: es begab sich um 1977 rum am Edersee. Ich mit der 6m-Stippe am Rotaugen fangen. Wasserstand ca. 5m unter Vollstau, ich sass am steilen Ufer im Kies. Dann großer Widerstand, "...aha Hänger". Vorsichtig zieh, zieh, zieh - und Hänger los.
Aber was ist das? Aus der sich aufklärenden kleinen Schammwolke ca. 1,5m tief unter mir im Wasser schälte sich eine Aktentasche heraus. Da wurde ich doch neugierig. Es begannen artistische Bergungsversuche mittels Rute und Kescher, bei denen ich nicht ungefährdet war, ebenfalls abzutauchen. 

Letztlich hatte ich die Tasche. Typ Aktentasche, wie sie der Finanzbeamte morgens ins Büro mitnimmt  Leder, dicke Schnalle usw. Innen auch alles wie beim Beamten: zahlreiche Döschen und Briefchen, sorgfältig sortiert und  gefüllt mit Angelzeugs. Wirklich penibel, wenn ich da so an meine Chaos-Taschen denke #d Aber alles schon gut korrodiert.

Sogar die Papiere waren drin, aber nicht mehr lesbar. Offenbar ist die Tasche dem Inhaber an dem steilen Ufer einfach in den See gerutscht.


----------



## Onkelfester (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Beim Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch:
Biss! Die Schnur läuft gut von der Rolle und bleibt dann stehen. Als sich nach 2 Minuten nichts mehr getan hat, bin ich ins Wasser und hab Fühlung aufgenommen. 
Beherzter Anschlag und auf der gegenüberliegenden Uferseite macht ein Haubentaucher einen Kopfsprung ins Wasser.
Er hat sich so vehement gegen das Entfernen des Hakens gewehrt, dass ich kurz davor war einfach die Schnur zu kappen. Zu guter letzt habe ich ihn aber doch noch in den Griff bekommen und releast.
zum Abschied hat er mir noch schnell heftig in die Hand gehackt und ist unter großem Protest davongeflattert.

Ein anderes Mal an einem sonnigen Sonntagnachmittag im Frühsommer an der Dampferanlegestelle Wannsee in Berlin. 
Ein Schwan schwimmt mir in die Schnur und verheddert sich so unglücklich, dass er aus der Entfernung nicht zu lösen war. 
Als ich ihn nach etwa 15 Minuten endlich in Reichweite hatte, war er halb tot und ich hatte ein Publikum von rund 100 Touristen, Ausflüglern, Familien mit Kindern etc.
Das ist jetzt 20 Jahre her aber ich lass mich trotzdem sicherheitshalber noch nicht wieder an der Stelle blicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Offenbar ist die Tasche dem Inhaber an dem steilen Ufer einfach in den See gerutscht.


Eher absichtlich entsorgt, oder?
Was macht man mit soner Aktentasche da am See??????


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Ein Schwan schwimmt mir in die Schnur und verheddert sich so unglücklich, dass er aus der Entfernung nicht zu lösen war.


Hat ich auch mal, beim landen in die Schnur reingeflogen - liess sich dann aber herziehen und recht problemlos rausfummeln - in dem Sinne kein "Fang"..


----------



## harbec (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

... vor vielen Jahren waren wir mit dem Vereinsboot
an einem 17. Juni (damals noch Feiertag) auf der Ostsee
mit Pilkern auf Dorsch unterwegs. Die Sonne brannte und
es war tote Hose angesagt. Kurz vor Ende des Angelns
hing irgend etwas an meiner Pilk-Rute (grüne DAM-Rute
mit Quick-Finessa-mein Hechtgeschirr). Wir zogen zu zweit an meiner Sehne. Nach einiger Zeit kam mein Pilker an die Oberfläche und an ihm hing ein anderer Pilker mit zugehöriger
Schnur. Wir zogen dann auch fleißig an der neuen Schnur
und nach langem Ziehen kam ein länglicher Gegenstand an
die Oberfläche. Es war eine Angel, natürlich mit einigen
Muscheln und Grünzeug behangen. Nach erster Säuberung
stellte sich das ganze Teil als eine DAM-Rute mit einer Quick-Finessa
dar. So endete das Angeln für mich doch noch mit einem Preis.
Habe die Rute erneuert, die Quick zu DAM geschickt und so
für viele Jahre noch eine gute Angel gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Geile Geschichte - Angel angeln!!


----------



## Afrob (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

*Lachs Spinnfischen an einem Fjord in der Nähe einer Flussmündung.*

Ich stehe alleine auf einem Boot und werfe Blinker.
Da man durchaus mal ein paar Wochen werfen kann bis so ein blöder Lachs einsteigt, kommt man dabei ganz schön ins Träumen manchmal und ist nicht wirklich konzentriert.
Jedenfalls werfe ich den Blinker weit aus und schaue erstmal ne Runde auf den Kartenplotter, um die aktuelle Drift abzuchecken. Im Augenwinkel sehe ich, wie auf einmal richtig Schnur von der offenen Rolle abläuft. Kurzer Adrenalinschub, Rolle zu - Anschlag!
Dann der Klassiker: Die Schnur geht nicht nach unten sondern nach oben!
Eine fette Möwe hat sich den Blinker geschnappt und der bekannte Stress geht los.
Bisher habe ich übrigens nie ein Lachs fangen können.




*
Spinnfischen an einem Ententeich in einer Großstadt*

Es gibt so einen Tümpel mitten in der Stadt an den ich ab und an zum Hechtangeln fahre.
Irgendwann Hänger im Uferbereich. Da ich eine Wathose mithabe gehe ich rein um ihn zu lösen. Irgendwas kommt mit hoch. Das ,,irgendwas" entpuppt sich als Müllsack, an dem schon mehrere Spinner und Co hängen. Innen beschwert mit Ziegelsteinen. Da hat wohl jemand seine Miezekatze entsorgt. Unschönes Erlebnis!



*G20 Gipfel in Hamburg
*
Ich bin am nächsten morgen früh zu einem Angeltrip verabredet, zu dem wir ein paar Stunden Anfahrt haben. Da es aufgrund des Vortages schon klar war, dass die Stadt nachts in Schutt und Asche gelegt wird und ein komplettes Verkehrschaos entsteht also mein Masterplan: Einfach am Vorabend die Stadt verlassen und mit dem Auto an einen See und dort übernachten. Natürlich die Karpfenruten rauslegen, Funke ins Auto, Sitz runterklappen und versuchen zu pennen.
Nachts ein Run. Sofort merke ich im Drill dass es ein Graser ist, da kaum Gegenwehr kommt. Vorm Kescher warte ich dann auf das große Ausrasten des Fisches, aber es kommt einfach nicht. Nach dem Keschern sehe ich auch warum.
Ich hatte Grasimodo gefangen.


----------



## porbeagle (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Bei mir gab es letztes Jahr nach der Schonzeit eine Tele Rute samt Rolle und  ca.80 cm Hecht am Ende.
Hecht war zwar tot aber mein größter zum Saisonstart


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

"Grasimodo" ;-))))

Coole Story!!


----------



## Afrob (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Noch eine Story aus dieser Saison:
Karpfenangeln im Vereinstümpel. Einige werden vielleicht in einem andern Thread gelesen haben, dass ich Probleme mit meinen Funkbissanzeigern habe.
Hier die Story dazu, auch wenn hier mehr der Umstand als der Fisch an sich besonders waren.
Man stelle sich das ganze so vor:
Morgens aufwachen auf der Liege im Brolly (=offenes Schirmzelt).
Verschlafen schielt mein Blick auf den nebelüberhangenen See und ich schau mich noch im Halbschlaf etwas um. Gleichzeitig wundere ich mich über das sanfte erwachten, denn eigentlich wird man hier immer (!) zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr morgens durch einen Run aus dem Schlaf gerissen.
Ich schaue also auf die links platzierte Rute. Keine Auffälligkeiten.
Ich will auf die rechte Rute schauen und sehe - nichts! Nur Bankstick mit Bissanzeiger ist am gewohnten Platz, die Rute ist weg! FU@#k!!!!
Diverse Tacke-Klau-Storys spielen sich in meinem Kopf ab und ich springe sofort von der Liege auf. Meine Rute entdecke ich sofort, da sie im benachbarten Gebüsch hängt. Der Run kam also, nur die Technik hatte versagt und diesen nicht angezeigt. Zum Glück war das wohl erst kurz vorher passiert und ich konnte den Stock Retten und den ,,Übeltäter" sicher landen.


----------



## Fruehling (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



porbeagle schrieb:


> ...Hecht war zwar tot aber mein größter zum Saisonstart



Abstauber!


----------



## Pep63 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Hier mal ein Bericht von mir aus dem Sommer 2016:


Gestern Morgen habe ich mich um 4.30 Uhr aus den Federn gequält und bin an die Ems zum Feedern gefahren. Die Stelle war etwas kompliziert zu beangeln, da ich oben am Hang sitzen und bei Bissen oder Hängern nach unten ans Wasser klettern musste. Da sage mal einer Angeln ist kein Sport. Aber an der Stelle ist das Wasser ca. 2,50 m tief. Rechts und links Weidenbüsche, so dass ich nur eine ca. 2 m Schneise zum Werfen hatte. Um ein schnelles absinken der Montage in die Kuhle zu gewährleisten habe ich mit 60 und 80 gr Körben geangelt. Die ersten Bisse folgten schnell auf Made. Zwei Rotaugen und ein kleiner Döbel gingen an den Haken. Die zweite Rute mit Wurm brachte erst nur ein paar Zapfer, die aber nicht zu verwerten waren. Dann biss die erste mittlere Brasse auf Wurm. Eine weitere folgte auf Made. Dann zog die Montage mit Wurm ab. Kein Ruckeln sondern so gleichmäßig, dass ich dachte, ein Treibgut hat sich verfangen. Beim Einholen jedoch Widerstand und Richtungswechsel. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich eine ca. 25-30 cm große Wasserschildkröte landen. Leider zog das Tier immer wieder den Kopf ein und ich konnte den Haken nicht sehen. Mit Zange, Hakenlöser und Maulsperre hatte ich dann nach ca. 15-20 Min. den Haken aus der Zunge gelöst. Nachdem ich die Montage wieder ausgebracht hatte, biss dann noch eine Brasse im Klodeckelformat auf Wurm. 59 cm lang und 2,87 kg schwer.
Gegen 10.00 Uhr habe ich dann zusammen geräumt. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Fängen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Hallo,

fällt mir auch noch ein besonderer Fang ein. Ich war zwar nicht der Fänger, aber als Keschergehilfe beteiligt: Dürfte so etwa 30 Jahre her sein. Wir, vier befreundete Angler gingen an unserem großen Bagersee (30 Hektar) mit der Spinnangel auf Hecht. Es war einer der Tage, da bissen die Hechte einfach nicht. Nach bereits über 4 Stunden Angelns gingen wir aus Frust erstmal in ein Wirtshaus zum Essen. Dabei wurde beratschlagt, ob wir abbrechen oder es doch nochmal versuchen. Nach hin und her beschlossen wir es nochmal für etwa zwei Stunden zu probieren. Nach einer guten Stunde rief, der etwa 20 Meter von mir entfernt angelnde Freund: "iich hob an" (schriftdeutsch: "ich habe einen"). Nachdem das erste Biss heute überhaupt, war ging ich zu ihm und machte den Kescher klar. Zu unser beider Erstaunen war dann, in der Endphase, auf einmal sein Wobbler (war ein BigS, weiss ich noch genau) oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche, aber der Fisch nicht zu sehen. Gleich darauf hat er ihn oben, ich kescherte den etwa 65 cm langen Hecht und dann kam die große Überraschung: dem Hecht hing ein Stahlvorfach aus dem Maul, bei welchem die Hauptschnur offensichtlich am Knoten zum Vorfach abgerissen war und in dieser kleinen Schlaufe des Stahlvorfachs, hatte sich ein Haken des Schwanzdrillings des Wobblers verfangen.
Der Fänger, der an und für sich zu ausgeschmückten Darstellungen neigte, sagte zu uns, dass er sich diese Fangumstände darzulegen nie getraute, wenn er ohne Zeugen (die beiden anderen waren mittlerweile auch hergekommen) gewesen wäre.
Hinterher sagte er zu uns (an diesem Tag wurde nichts mehr gefangen): dass er eben ein begnadeter Angler sei, da ihm der Petrus sogar einen Hecht zukommen lasse, auch wenn sie überhaupt nicht beissen.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. zwei Zeugen des Vorfalls leben noch. #h


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Schlauch aus der Fahrrinne des Rheins |rolleyes
Zum Größenvergleich Watschuhe in 47.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

ihr fangt aber auch Zeugs ;-)


----------



## zokker (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4126988&postcount=20


----------



## Laichzeit (22. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Richtig tolle Fänge und Geschichten hier.


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



zokker schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4126988&postcount=20



Hallo 
 Lass das nur nicht PETA lesen- von wegen C&R und so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Hallo
> Lass das nur nicht PETA lesen- von wegen C&R und so.


;-))))) Die Maße passen ja. 

Und ob PETAner Waller von Tauchern unterscheiden können bei ihrer Mangelernährung?? 
;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Wenn man das Fleisch nicht verwerten kann so gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit einer wundervollen Trophäe wie bei Hot Shots ^^


----------



## pendejo (23. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

1.) Mein erster Aal stellte sich an Land als aufgeschnittener Fahrradreifen raus. Was habe ich erst gefeiert, als der "Aal" an die Oberfläche kam...

2.) Im Niehler Hafen beim Spinnen mit GuFi ufernah ein fast komplett verrostetes Mofa gehakt. Ich hab das Biest schon gesehen, da ist es mir abgerissen.

3.) Mein Highlight aus diesem Jahr: bei Koblenz nachts einen Einschlag auf Wobbler bekommen. Fühlte sich jetzt nicht so besonders groß an, dachte evtl. ein kleiner Zander. Die Stirnlampe angemacht und fast nen Schock bekommen. Es sah nach einer abgetrennten Menschenhand aus. Mir ist schon fast schwarz vor Augen geworden und hab schon zu meinem Kumpel verrückt gemacht "Aaalter, ich hab ne Menschenhand gehakt, scheeeisse, ekelhaft". Jo, war halt nur ein hautfarbener Gummihandschuh, welcher natürlich mit Wasser vollgelaufen war und dadurch ein unwiderstehliches Spiel hatte...


----------



## Innos (23. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

Beim Schleppen in Schweden ist mir mal im Wobbler ein abgerissener Krebskorb samt Inhalt (4 oder 5 Flusskrebse) hängen geblieben.


----------



## Afrob (23. November 2017)

*AW: ungewöhnliche Fänge*

*Nachtangeln Anfang der 2000er Jahre an der Ilmenau*
(Kleiner Fluß, Salmonidengewässer, aber auch Aal und Weißfisch)
Ich war damals ca 13 Jahre und armer Schüler, also in der Strandmuschel gepennt ohne Schlafsack und mit Teleruten nachts auf Aal geangelt. Richtig Oldschool.
Aal lief dort immer ganz gut und wir hatten unseren Spaß.
Plötzlich sehr heftiger Biss und Anschlag. Im Drill wurde klar, kein Aal. Ich vermutete eine dicke Regenbogenforelle, die sich den Tauwurm geschnappt hatte.
Später aber die Überraschung: Ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen! Bisher der einzige Karpfen von dem ich je in dem Gewässer gehört habe.



*Stegangeln in Norwegen*
Auf Averøy (Mittelnorwegen) Stand ich mit einer 20-Gramm-Spinnrute am Steg und wollte ein paar Dorsche und Pollacks ärgern. Plötzlich Biss auf ein 7-cm-Gummi und ein hefiger Drill mit vielen Fluchten ging los.
Der Fisch schwamm mehrfach ins Kraut und setzte sich fest, aber ich konnte ihn irgendwann lösen. Zu meiner Überraschung kam dann ein riesiger brauner Lippfisch nach oben, der sicher gut zwei Pfund wog. Bisher der größte der Gattung den ich gesehen hab, obwohl es bestimmt noch größere gibt.


----------

